# Two new halfmoon bettas.. Need color identification! Possible butterfly boy..



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

Here's the possible butterfly boy (couldn't get a very good photo of his fins.. He was scoping out his new tank and wasn't too interested in flaring at anything) Question is.. Is he a proper butterfly halfmoon?
I think he has an ammonia burn on his head :-( Got them both at Petco and had to weed through a good 10 dead bettas and 10 DYING bettas.. I complained about the dying fish, dead fish, and dirty water.. Hopefully they fix it. It wasn't like that the last time I went there!
















My other boy, a gorgeous silver guy with hints of red in his fins..
What would you call his color? I'm kind of unsure of what he is..
He definitely enjoyed flaring at the veiltail, Fuego, in the tank beside his.. Got some GREAT pictures because of it!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

1st one looks like you suspect.. butterfly. Your other boy reminds me of my blue/metallic.. thats how I call it so maybe metallic/red?

Gorgeous pair you got there!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

1st boy's a butterfly, 2nd's a copper, I believe. 

Lovely boys! HMs are gorgeous.


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

The second boy is silver, a very shiny pure silver, on his body.. I think his top fins have a slight blue tinge you can barely see, and his bottom fins have slight red..
Are you sure that'd make him a copper boy?

I hope my butterfly gets used to his tank and starts showing off.. I'd love to see him flare!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup. Coppers have very shiny scales.  They don't have to be a solid color.


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

Awesome! I'm thrilled with my find!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

kiwi...nice fish...what state is your PETCO in???


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Wowowowow! Very nice!

If by the burn you mean those white patches, then no- those are just his coloration. What makes you suspect a burn?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think she means....










Not the white spot but the red spot in the white


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

Yes I mean the red spot inside the white spot 
I live in Massachusetts, so that's where I found my boys. 
Sorry, haven't been able to get on much the past day or so.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The first boy looks like a marble.  I wouldn't be surprised if he starts to change colors eventually!


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

Oh no! I'd cry if his colors changed. :sob:


----------

